# Mystery weapon



## beadwater (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello everyone. I have practiced a weapon in a soulmate dream but I do not know if it is real or not. It's the halberg looking weapon. Any thoughts would be much appreciated! Thanks for your time.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 16, 2020)

What is a soulmate dream?


----------



## Steve (Dec 16, 2020)

What's a halberg?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 16, 2020)

Steve said:


> What's a halberg?


Not sure if this is a joke-OP means halberd. Which is a stretch of what the drawn weapon is.


----------



## beadwater (Dec 16, 2020)

Sorry, that is what I meant. Halberd


----------



## beadwater (Dec 16, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> What is a soulmate dream?


I wouldn't be able to explain it as well as you can find with a quick search


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 16, 2020)

beadwater said:


> I wouldn't be able to explain it as well as you can find with a quick search


Google told me it's just when you dream of someone you haven't met but want to be with. Is it like a lucid thing where you're aware that you're dreaming, and having repeated dreams of the same person. 

Either way, I'm like 99% sure that's not an actual weapon. It looks like what would be considered "mall ninja weapons".


----------



## beadwater (Dec 16, 2020)

Not necessarily someone I want to be with(although I wouldn't mind), it's just random when it happens and I feel very connected to this person. The dream I recently had felt like a past life, or future life. But this time she passed away in detail(failed heart surgery). I could tell a life with this person was well established in this dream. And yes I was physically controlling my actions, practicing with this mystery weapon passed down from her family. Sorry this stuff is strange even for me.


----------



## beadwater (Dec 16, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Google told me it's just when you dream of someone you haven't met but want to be with. Is it like a lucid thing where you're aware that you're dreaming, and having repeated dreams of the same person.
> 
> Either way, I'm like 99% sure that's not an actual weapon. It looks like what would be considered "mall ninja weapons".


I will look into mall ninja weapons, thank you


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 16, 2020)

beadwater said:


> I will look into mall ninja weapons, thank you


Just an FYI, they're basically weapons that look cool to people who don't use weapons, but practically have little to no value. Not something you should train with in any sense, unless it's something like your dream told you you'd meet your soulmate while training it or something like that, in which case have fun.
Edit: you're response didn't show initially. Yeah, a mall ninja outfit or like a renn fair would probably be your best bet.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 16, 2020)

I think your soulmate is a klingon.


----------



## beadwater (Dec 16, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Just an FYI, they're basically weapons that look cool to people who don't use weapons, but practically have little to no value. Not something you should train with in any sense, unless it's something like your dream told you you'd meet your soulmate while training it or something like that, in which case have fun.


Thanks for your replies, much appreciated Wolf


----------



## beadwater (Dec 16, 2020)

Blindside said:


> I think your soulmate is a klingon.


I just searched klingon, and star trek popped up. Is this what your referring too ?


----------



## jobo (Dec 16, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Google told me it's just when you dream of someone you haven't met but want to be with. Is it like a lucid thing where you're aware that you're dreaming, and having repeated dreams of the same person.
> 
> Either way, I'm like 99% sure that's not an actual weapon. It looks like what would be considered "mall ninja weapons".


minor swerve 

in dreams im always aware im dreaming, if its something a bit concernibg , i say to my self , its only a dream and then steer the dream where i want it to go.


----------



## beadwater (Dec 16, 2020)

Blindside said:


> I think your soulmate is a klingon.


Just searched up klingon weapons, I see your humor lol thumbs up


----------



## beadwater (Dec 16, 2020)

jobo said:


> minor swerve
> 
> in dreams im always aware im dreaming, if its something a bit concernibg , i say to my self , its only a dream and then steer the dream where i want it to go.


I will try that next time, thanks master jobo


----------



## Steve (Dec 16, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Not sure if this is a joke-OP means halberd. Which is a stretch of what the drawn weapon is.


It was a joke, but I underestimated the absurdity of the thread.


----------



## beadwater (Dec 16, 2020)

Steve said:


> It was a joke, but I underestimated the absurdity of the thread.


To each their own


----------



## Steve (Dec 16, 2020)

beadwater said:


> To each their own


That's exactly what my dream soulmate said.


----------



## beadwater (Dec 16, 2020)

Steve I live in kent. Id happily drive over to covington to kick your ***.


----------



## Steve (Dec 16, 2020)

Lol. You're alright. I'm literally laughing. I won't pretend to know what you're looking for but I hope you find it. 


beadwater said:


> Steve I live in kent. Id happily drive over to covington to kick your ***.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 16, 2020)

Thread locked.

Jks9199
Administrator


----------

